# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Nét đẹp quyến rủ khi đi du lịch Sài Gòn

## phamhongk7a

Du khách đi _du lịch Sài Gòn_  trước tiện bạn sẽ bắt gặp cảnh vật lộn với cơm áo, với lo toan trong đời thường, với bực bội, mệt nhọc... cảu người dân nhưng khi hoàng hôn đến, đêm xuống... Sài gòn như lột xác... Một Sài gòn dễ thương dịu dàng... mê đắm... Những ánh điện muôn màu, những làn gió nhẹ từ bến Bạch Đằng làm dịu mát 1 ngày oi bức và người Sài gòn dường như quên tất cả để hưởng thụ...



Đến với _ tour đi du lịch Miền Nam_  Sài Gòn một thành phố mất ngủ! Dường như trong sự ồn ào tất tả của cái thành phố đầy sinh lực này, ban ngày người ta luôn chạy đuổi theo một cái gì không rõ tên. Ðể rồi khi đêm đến, thành phố như lắng lại trong cái se se lạnh, khiến người con gái phải khoác lên mình chiếc áo khoác mỏng, người con trai chạy xe chậm hơn. Có một Sài Gòn về đêm với những quán cà phê khá yên tĩnh dọc theo những trục đường lớn như Ðồng Khởi, Lê Quý Ðôn, Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Võ Văn Tần... với những đôi tình nhân thả bộ dọc theo đường Tôn Ðức Thắng, bến Bạch Ðằng; một Sài Gòn về đêm, xe máy đèo bạn chạy lòng vòng trên phố không mục đích, khuya mệt về nghỉ...



Khi bạn đi  _tour du lịch Sài Gòn 1 ngày_  có nhiều người cho rằng "Sài Gòn khi về đêm mới thật là Sài Gòn". Chẳng biết nhận định ấy có mức độ chính xác như thế nào, chỉ có điều, cứ mỗi tối có dịp đi trên đường phố Sài Gòn, hẳn mỗi người sẽ cảm nhận được phần nào mạch sống của Sài Gòn và người Sài Gòn theo cách riêng của mình.



Bạn hãy tận hưởng _nét đẹp khi đi du lịch Sài Gòn_   về đêm với cảnh lung linh nhiều màu sắc, sống động và chân thực. Từ mỗi con đường góc phố, quán cafe đến những ngôi chợ nhỏ sinh hoạt thâu đêm suốt sáng, những mảnh đời lặng lẽ trong đêm, dù được sinh ra và lớn lên tại Sài Gòn hay người tứ phương chọn Sài Gòn là mảnh đất dừng chân, tất cả đều góp phần tạo nên một Sài Gòn về đêm chẳng mấy khi chịu lặng dừng nhịp sống. Có người lại bảo Sài Gòn không có giấc ngủ khuya. Điều này có lẽ đúng! Và dường như chỉ có thể cảm nhận một cách chính xác nếu một đêm nào đó có dịp thao thức cùng Sài Gòn, hòa mình vào hơi thở của một thành phố đô thị phát triển vào bậc nhất của cả nước....
Có thể đêm ở Sài Gòn không sôi động như đêm ở Tokyo, Nhật Bản hay Bangkok, Thái Lan. Nhưng đêm Sài Gòn có nét rất riêng, đầy thú vị, đủ sức mời gọi lữ khách bước chân đi ngắm cảnh, ngắm người... 

*Mọi thông tin vui lòng liên hệ
Công ty Cổ phần Đầu tư Mở Du lịch Việt Nam* 
Trụ sở: 93 Hồng Hà, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Tel: (+84.4) 3717 18 18
Fax: (+84.4) 37171525 - 37173553 
Chi nhánh: 165 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: (+84.8) 35027555 - 35091555
Fax: (+84.8) 38360858
Email: info@dulichvietnam.com.vn
Website: <http://tour.dulichvietnam.com.vn>

----------

